# Difference in rotarys



## dave955 (May 27, 2008)

I've currently got a das6 DA and a silver line rotary now I much prefer the rotary I find it much better to use with much better results although the da does have its uses. Now my question is I've recently been thinking about upgrading to a better rotary but what will I actually gain ? Also what would be a good step up from the silver line ?. Thanks in advance


----------



## BMW - AL (Dec 31, 2012)

+1 i've wanted to know the benefits of the expensive rotarys?


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

theres quite alot that goes on inside a rotary especially on the more expensive units , overheating sensors to stop the motors burning out and gadgety things like that plus you have the speed range , weight , design , noise , quality of the internals , speed controlled triggers 

its all personal choice at the end of the day but you get what you pay for , for example there was a guy on a thread earlier commenting on his 3m (great machine , ive had one of these) he's used it daily at work for 2 years and its still running like a dream


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Put simply, quality. They "should" be quieter, smoother, work better under load, have a better/more suited rpm range, more functional heat sinks, they should just be a better package. That said I've used rotary's more expensive than yours that I WOULDN'T buy. So if you can try them first that will help. 

Think of it this way, people who own cheap unsophisticated rotary machines will always say they do the job just fine for less money. THEY ARE RIGHT. But you won t see any flex owners saying "I miss my silver line" because they are tangibly better to live with. And when on one all day, even for a weekend, it will make the difference IMO


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

There's quite a few benefits of the higher end rotaries. The first that would spring to mind is the weight difference. Then there's things like the warranty aspect Festool being 3yrs & Flex being 2. Trigger responsiveness and lower start-up speeds, lower running noise etc, the list is endless. Different machines suit different peoples working styles & methods, so try out a few different machines before you buy if the opportunity is there. I'm not saying don't buy the cheaper rotaries but as with most things in life you get what you pay for.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I had the Silverline which I changed to the EP800 (I think that's the correct model, don't think the stock it now) from clean your car. It's substantially lighter than the Silverline which is a big heavy machine. I find the EP800 a lot lighter and easier to use. Plus it seems to start up slower and smoother.


----------



## dave955 (May 27, 2008)

Thank you il pop into autobrite as I'm sure mark will show me some flex ones in action , I nearly bought the dodo juice one last week but going by what I've heard I'd not be a lot better off. I think il try a few and save up for a decent flex


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

I think a lot of it is down to personal choice. I've had (and still do) a 'cheap' rotary, and I also now have a Flex rotary. As per the comment above, I don't miss my cheaper rotary and never will.....
The Flex is smooth, well balanced, and after a day of using it, my arms and shoulders ache much less than they did with the cheaper machine...it's also loads more powerful (low end torque is great),,,,does all that matter? It does to me...

Ask yourself this - you can have a cheap new car for £5K, a 'nice' one for £20K or an incredible one for £100K plus.....yet we rarely debate is it worth spending more than £5K on a new car! Only a few buy thr £5K one (which is no doubt capable of getting you from A to B just like the £100K one is - the difference is pretty much emotional!)...

I also compare such decisions to council tax - something I have to pay - so a Flex cost me less than two months council tax - no decision really, I just bought one and have never looked back!

If you love detailing and machining, my advice is simple, just do it, you won't regret it!

Regards,
Clive.

ps Dave just read your above comment, Mark will definitely show you the Flex!


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

The ep800 / ep801 are excellent for the money love the size and weight compared to some of the bigger heavier budget rotaries


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm surprised no one's mentioned the speed controllers. The Silverline doesn't have an electronic speed controller so if you put a little extra pressure on the machine, it will slow down. With an electronic speed controller the speed remains constant regardless of the pressure applied to the machine.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

dave955 said:


> I've currently got a das6 DA and a silver line rotary now I much prefer the rotary I find it much better to use with much better results although the da does have its uses. Now my question is I've recently been thinking about upgrading to a better rotary but what will I actually gain ? Also what would be a good step up from the silver line ?. Thanks in advance





dave955 said:


> Thank you il pop into autobrite as I'm sure mark will show me some flex ones in action , I nearly bought the dodo juice one last week but going by what I've heard I'd not be a lot better off. I think il try a few and save up for a decent flex


Last week I was also looking for a rotary fist I started looking at the £80 ones then looked at the 3m but today I put my order in for a flex as I don't want to spend money then a bit down the line spend more. The way I see it buy once not that I had the money


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Sometimes the electronic speed control is a PITA sometimes certain areas you want to hear that bog down esecially for a newish user.
Its how things are used not hiw much they cost.
Weight is a factor
Spares are a factor
Speed range is a big factor ... The more expensive units can start from 300 rpm upwards the cheaper ones start at around the 800-900rpm range. On some paints that can be a bit quick?
Be warned though if you are used to using yours by getting a new one you will have to "learn" that one over againit will handle differently and certainly feel different


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Perhaps most important is the torque and speed control to maintain the rpm you have selected.


----------



## dave955 (May 27, 2008)

Thank you for your comments the silver line has done me good , I've learned well with it made mistakes that I would never make again but feel an upgrade is on the cards after reading through your comments


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

dave955 said:


> Thank you for your comments the silver line has done me good , I've learned well with it made mistakes that I would never make again but feel an upgrade is on the cards after reading through your comments


The Silverline is a great machine for the money but I do feel you will see the benefit of a better spec'd machine. I certainly did and didn't have a problem changing, pleased I did. Bare in mind too the Silverlines sell really well on here as there price point is great for a starter machine. So you can offset the price of the new machine against that


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

i had a silverline to start with and after using it for a whole car i ached all over. I went out and bought a 3m rotary and the difference is noticable, particularly the weight and working on side panels.


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

i done a coures today at spirit detailing in kildare (IRL)
i used my das6, Flex XC 3401, flex PE14-230 and one other orbital from flex

big difference from the das6 to the flex orbital da was smoothness 
the flex is another level to the das6 

then onto the more advanced machines
i cant remember the name of the flex i used next it was a longer sized orbital/rotary machine .. but for me the winner of the day and i fell in love with this machine (AMAZING) the PE14-230

rotary is where it is full stop .. think direct/on the spot correction/shine no waiting 

polishing with a da is boaring esp with the das6 waiting waiting waiting waiting for cut makes me feel sick .. 

the rotary is harder to control, you need to concentrate on the machine alot and think ahead, das6 really is a childs toy caompaired

try a rotary with some guidance


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Before you buy I massively recomend trying the machines you favour! 

I tried a few before decided on the Flex pe14-2-150. Costs a fair wack but I wouldn't be without it! 
Everyone likes different things, I fell in love with the low start speed and leight weight!
Otherthing I looked for, speed controls with in reach of the on off button and low noise! 

I originally like the Makita but was far to heavy and noisey for me personally and 3M machine and would have bought one of the two if I hadn't of tried them all! In my opinion steer clear of anything with a digital control.
Everyone likes different things and feel and they are my opinions, but again try before you buy if you can especially if your spending a few hundred quid!


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Our EP801 is a good choice and step up from a silverline. It's got a trigger lock and is much lighter than the Silverline. I think the start speed is lower as well.

I have a makita, chicago, silverline and 3M and I think in it's own way its as nice to use as any of those machines but a fraction of the price of some.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

got to be the flex

just got mine


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

the old adage" you get what you pay for " :thumb:


----------

